# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  La Liga'da şike skandalı patladı

## ceydaaa

la-liga-sike-skandali.jpgİspanya Futbol Federasyonu, Levante ile Deportivo La Coruna arasında yapılan maçta şike olduğu iddiasıyla soruşturma açıldığı kaydedildi. 

La Liga Basın Sözcüsü Juan Carlos Santamaria, Levante ile Deportivo La Coruna arasında 13 Nisan'da yapılan ve küme düşme hattındaki Deportivo'nun 4-0 kazandığı maçla ilgili şike iddialarını araştırdıklarını doğruladı. 

Konuyla ilgili Levante'nin resmi internet sitesinden yapılan açıklamada ise yapılacak incelemeye yardım edileceği ve herhangi bir soruşturma durumunda işbirliği yapılacağı ifade edildi. 

Öte yandan Deportivo'nun da resmi internet sitesinden yapılan açıklamada, şike iddialarının tamamen asılsız olduğu, konuyla ilgili geniş kapsamlı bir basın toplantısı düzenleneceği kaydedildi. 

İspanya'da şikeye karışan kişiler için hapis cezası söz konusuyken, takımların da ligden ihraç edilmesi ihtimaller dahilinde yer alıyor.

----------

